# Business Planning for 2020



## amd (Aug 7, 2019)

Piggybacking on this older thread:
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-have-you-done-for-your-business-lately.70480/

I'm curious what/if anyone has started planning for 2020 for their business.

A few things prompted this for my own business. After struggling for the second summer with the heat in the soap dungeon, I have realized that I need to plan my soapmaking such that I am making regular stock soap Oct through May. I'm willing to struggle through wholesale and custom orders during those months as I get paid very well for those type of soaps. The other prompt was taking on (another) part time job which reduces the time I can spend on my business, as I would like to be more plugged into family life when I am home.

While I was on vacation the end of July here's what I did

a lot of digging around in my numbers and evaluating data 
Planning the soaps that sell, the soaps that I want to make, and finding the happy balance between the two so that I still find soapmaking enjoyable as well as profitable.
made the decision to switch my soap designs to a tall & skinny mold
tinkering with switching my aloe soaps to a vegan soap, but still need to test the recipes
checked supplies and ordered everything I needed for the upcoming soap season
Still need to do:

Look into a host to make social media a onestop shop
Upgrade computer for better video editing (should be done on Friday)
Create a "making" schedule for soaps to keep myself in check and on target
Decide if I am going to continue with B&B or just stick with soap and lip balms
So.... who has started planning? Or who doesn't plan and how do you manage "winging it"?


----------



## Cellador (Aug 7, 2019)

I am just starting out, but I have so many plans for my "free" time when both kids are in school.


Get a business banking account
Purchase insurance
Work on designing a website
Get together with my photographer friend - give her goods to photograph for website
Buy containers and packaging
Organize inventory
Set-up social media sites for the biz
Make stuff
Sell stuff
This is all a gradual process, so I know there's going to be a lot I haven't even thought of planning yet. We'll see how it goes...


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 7, 2019)

I am at a stand still till I buy a house.. ...not easy in the market here and what I am looking for 

So far I have taken out the FO's that I will not be selling anymore due to not moving fast enough.  This was for a full year of sales.

Decided on NOT making fun tops to the soaps and using Boxes.  Looks nicer and easier to store plus less time consuming.

I also decided on cutting out the Yogurt for a Vegan friendly bar.  

----------------------------

When I buy a house I plan on having my own Soaping room JUST for soaping so I can al plan out making for the year when the temps are decent.
Be more organized and buy supplies for the year all at once.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 8, 2019)

I really should get more serious about my business but I'm still feeling my way into it.

Starting to sell and figuring out what sells and what doesn't

My goal for the next six months is just to get my website going and get a feel for selling and for making stock to keep.up with turnover etc

The six months after that I hope to focus more on getting a bit more serious. Getting the proper business plan up and going etc


----------



## amd (Aug 8, 2019)

Cellador said:


> This is all a gradual process, so I know there's going to be a lot I haven't even thought of planning yet.


I would add to your list is to learn the sales tax rules and when/how you should be filing sales tax. I learned in June that I had been filing incorrectly for years (I wasn't filing city, county, and tourism taxes when they applied, I was only paying state sales tax) so I had to go back and amend my filings.

Another thing I would add is how you will be keeping track of your sales and costs. After 4 years I am finally getting a system in place for tracking sales, determining how much money I am actually making selling at shows, consignment, online, Etsy etc. that includes the fees for each place. And now I am tracking where I sold it and what tax I need to file! Bookkeeping for me is by far the worst part of the business, but I'm (slowly) getting the hang of it so that it is becoming less painful. I was really blessed to have a friend who is a bookkeeper for two businesses sit down with me this year and help me sort out how I should be tracking my costs.



Lin19687 said:


> Be more organized and buy supplies for the year all at once.


This idea is probably the hardest to stick too... there's always more FO's or colors to buy! Wishing both of us luck sticking to it!



Primrose said:


> My goal for the next six months is just to get my website going and get a feel for selling and for making stock to keep.up with turnover etc


Websites... sigh. It's a constant struggle, isn't it? Someday I hope to make enough that I can turn everything over to a virtual assistant. One thing that I didn't put on my list is that I want to talk to a VA (there's a local gal in town) to see what it costs and what she can do for me. If I can pass off my photo editing and creating listings that would be a magical thing...


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 8, 2019)

My goal is rebranding. My divorce was final yesterday.  Once he’s gone I’m turning his man cave int my soap room.   I just need to get an air conditioner for some climate control in the summer.  It has a gas heater. Then to rework a website and jump in more actively.  I have two more shows this year.  Didn’t plan well at all.  Haven’t made soap since January.  Did get some perfumes, lip balm and scrubs made.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 8, 2019)

amd said:


> I would add to your list is to learn the sales tax rules and when/how you should be filing sales tax.
> 
> 
> One thing that I didn't put on my list is that I want to talk to a VA (there's a local gal in town) to see what it costs and what she can do for me. If I can pass off my photo editing and creating listings that would be a magical thing...


Yes, that's something I forgot on my list. We have a CPA,  & he said he would meet with me once I have a dedicated bank account & know what forms of payment I'll accept. 
As for a VA, maybe check into an informal intern situation? I think there would be some high school or college kids that might be able to do it for work experience and a positive referral for future opportunities. The photographer friend of mine, she asked for payment in the form of products or discounts. Never overlook the power of bartering.


----------



## amd (Aug 8, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> My goal is rebranding.


Shari, I have been wondering how you were doing, but didn't want to pry. Glad to hear that things are getting finalized and moving forward. Please tell me that your rebranding has something to do with the street you live on! Looking forward to seeing how the rebranding looks when it's all done!



Cellador said:


> As for a VA, maybe check into an informal intern situation?


You would think with three teenagers in the house I could get one of them to do it for me, right?? Sigh.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 8, 2019)

I just started selling and I only make small batches and am running out of stuff.  I have 3 small markets a week and then a show sale. I seem to have a handful of people that are following me around the fairs and markets (which I gotta admit makes me feel warm and fuzzy) but one made a comment that I didn't have anything new. I did but I just didn't bring it cuz I had a bigger craft fair the next day.  so anyway I guess what I am getting at is I need to figure out how to keep my product fresh for the customers (as in new stuff). what I am doing now is bringing 3 of everything I have.  I was thinking maybe I should leave stuff at home and rotate. but I keep thinking what if today is the day people want this or that? I have a list of things I think I should make after this week and have stuff curing.  the one show I have late sept is about 50 miles south of the area I have been doing so it will be new to them.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 8, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> My goal is rebranding. My divorce was final yesterday.  Once he’s gone I’m turning his man cave int my soap room.   I just need to get an air conditioner for some climate control in the summer.  It has a gas heater. Then to rework a website and jump in more actively.  I have two more shows this year.  Didn’t plan well at all.  Haven’t made soap since January.  Did get some perfumes, lip balm and scrubs made.


Shari, so sorry to hear about your divorce.  But I bet you are looking forward to having your own soap room.  Very best wishes.  Hope it goes well.



Lin19687 said:


> So far I have taken out the FO's that I will not be selling anymore due to not moving fast enough.  This was for a full year of sales.
> 
> Decided on NOT making fun tops to the soaps and using Boxes.  Looks nicer and easier to store plus less time consuming.
> 
> I also decided on cutting out the Yogurt for a Vegan friendly bar.  .


What FOs didn't sell? (I know it is a regional thing but still...)
How do you know it isn't the soap recipe or pattern that made the soaps unloved?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 9, 2019)

What FOs didn't sell? (I know it is a regional thing but still...)
How do you know it isn't the soap recipe or pattern that made the soaps unloved?[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I do several different shows in different areas last year.  Recipe is relatively the same and i don't do intricate patterns.  It is mainly the scent that sells... except for a few names that always sell, usually for gifts I think. I also even changed the names on a few to see if that would trigger a sell but no
> Many are floral type which I am not fond of anyway.  I am keeping the main florals; Lilac (huge seller) Rose, Lavender .
> Here is a list of what didn't do it here https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/ng-fos-that-i-am-selling-15-scents.75587/
> 
> OH, also need to have a desk JUST for soap stuff so it doesn't have all sorts of FARM stuff written here and there... more like everywhere hahaha


----------



## amd (Aug 9, 2019)

Marilyn Norgart said:


> but I keep thinking what if today is the day people want this or that?


That's why I bring EVERYTHING. When I don't, I regret it. Only once have I had someone take me up on shipping it to them (but I think that was because she had seen me at another show and remembered the soap because she asked specifically for it). I'm doing a show on Saturday that I plan on bringing some endcuts of soaps on the cure rack just in case someone would be interested in preordering.



penelopejane said:


> How do you know it isn't the soap recipe or pattern that made the soaps unloved?


Most people don't really look at the soap design, they buy based on scent. I think most who sell use a base recipe - just because it's easier for labels and making. Even among my own customers, they don't seem to have a preference if it is an aloe, coconut milk, or buttermilk soap (unless they have an allergy concern). For 2019 I switched up my label so that more of the soap is exposed (my show table was looking like a see of labels) just so that my table had more color to attract people in to pick things up.

@Lin19687 How did I not see your destash thread? Sigh. Nope, gotta stick to the plan. [dangit, Linda!]


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 9, 2019)

amd said:


> I plan on bringing some endcuts of soaps on the cure rack just in case someone would be interested in preordering.



this is a great idea!!!!


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 9, 2019)

@amd  because your Hubby would KILL ME if THAT got sent to you too.   

I may just use some for blending as it doesn't look like anyone in interested.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 10, 2019)

@Lin19687
Thanks for that.  I quite like twilight in the woods but in my notes I have "nice at first but not good in the shower".  I am sorry that is so unhelpful.  I must write better notes. 

I sell in a really small way.  My soaps are different designs, different scents, different oils.  I wrap my soap in decorative paper but have one of each in cellophane as an example of what is in the wrapping (amazingly these sell really well too).  Anyway one soap didn't sell at all. The shop keeper told me to change the wrapping paper, nothing else.   It is now a best seller.  I prefer the first paper but who am I to dictate to the customer!!!

People here don't seem to buy on scent.  It is all about the paper and then the soap design and then the oils.  Weird.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 10, 2019)

shunt2011 said:


> My goal is rebranding. My divorce was final yesterday.  Once he’s gone I’m turning his man cave int my soap room.   I just need to get an air conditioner for some climate control in the summer.  It has a gas heater. Then to rework a website and jump in more actively.  I have two more shows this year.  Didn’t plan well at all.  Haven’t made soap since January.  Did get some perfumes, lip balm and scrubs made.



Hugs to you

It is almost three weeks since my husband moved out saying he needed time to figure out if he still wanted to be with me. And two weeks since he said he didn't.  

I've already taken over the lounge room with soaping. Now I can do it while watching tv instead of out in the shed. Apart from that I'm a sorry mess. One step forward five steps back seems the norm. I can't sleep so soaping should be productive anyway


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 10, 2019)

shunt and primrose I am sorry to hear you guys are going thru this!!


----------



## Nanette (Aug 10, 2019)

Yes, shunt and primrose....sorry for all you are going thru..hopefully soap will be therapeutic!


----------



## Nanette (Aug 10, 2019)

I had my  business license -transaction privilege tax license for my county a long time before I started selling soap. Then I got my city business license when I started selling at the market--I only sell at one market. I make three pound loaves and do two or three a week so I constantly have soap and it is new but boy is it a lot of work. Ive been on a roll lately and made several fugly batches in a row, so I guess that will be the Halloween soap.....sigh. 
I file my taxes quarterly, makes it easier since I dont have to do it as often and being I am at only one market I dont make thousands....quarterly works well.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 10, 2019)

@Nanette do you mean that you make 2-3 batches a week and then sell them at the market that weekend?


----------



## Nanette (Aug 10, 2019)

Oh nonononononono.....sell them 6-8  weeks later, or so....some I keep longer, like Castile or salt soap bars..so I need to anticipate what I want a month or two down the road and make them. Since I do such small batches I am always making soap, I suppose when I get tired of that I will make larger batches from the get go. It is particularly hard with the humid sticky weather here right now...nobody wants to dry..I have older soaps, but again, since such small batches I usually sell them pretty quickly--within 6 months or so except for the salt bars or Castile that I hold back. Its like you making soaps for Christmas now..only I am always doing that-making future soaps now.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 10, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Hugs to you
> 
> It is almost three weeks since my husband moved out saying he needed time to figure out if he still wanted to be with me. And two weeks since he said he didn't.
> 
> I've already taken over the lounge room with soaping. Now I can do it while watching tv instead of out in the shed. Apart from that I'm a sorry mess. One step forward five steps back seems the norm. I can't sleep so soaping should be productive anyway


I am so sorry to hear this Primrose. 
Take all the time that you need.



My soaping room (the laundry) is unheated and it is freezing here so I've been putting off making soap for Christmas.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 10, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Hugs to you
> 
> It is almost three weeks since my husband moved out saying he needed time to figure out if he still wanted to be with me. And two weeks since he said he didn't.





Primrose said:


> Hugs to you
> 
> It is almost three weeks since my husband moved out saying he needed time to figure out if he still wanted to be with me. And two weeks since he said he didn't.
> 
> I've already taken over the lounge room with soaping. Now I can do it while watching tv instead of out in the shed. Apart from that I'm a sorry mess. One step forward five steps back seems the norm. I can't sleep so soaping should be productive anyway


Oh, Primrose - I wish there were more to say than I'm sorry. Life changes can be so difficult. *Hugs*


----------



## Cellador (Aug 11, 2019)

I'm so sorry, Shunt & Primrose. That must be very difficult to process


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 11, 2019)

Every year about this time I start researching for next year. I think about what new scents I want to try, designs and packaging. I change my labels and package every couple years. This year to try out new packaging at the holidays and see how it holds up and collect the data of what customers say about the products. I want to show off the soap color/design and see if that makes any difference for me.

I’m also going to debut a luxury line with more expensive butters and oils and see how the label appeal works out. My soap is sold by scent because I package in a cotton bag so people can’t see the soap. People like my whimsical naming of some soap (like Orange we Mint to be and Euca Lyke This). I introduce a couple of actual FOs this year that sold pretty well so I will be removing some EO blends that didn’t perform well. 

I raised pricing this year and will bring it up a bit more for the holidays so I can go into the new year with the pricing intact. No one really batted an eye about the pricing. My hope is that I can raise them to a better profit because I pretty much break even every year. I can usually buy what I want for new items but to buy in better bulk would be nice.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 11, 2019)

I will leave all the planning to all you good people. I am retired I Wing It!


----------



## Nanette (Aug 11, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I will leave all the planning to all you good people. I am retired I Wing It![/




Love it!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> Every year about this time I start researching for next year. I think about what new scents I want to try, designs and packaging. I change my labels and package every couple years. This year to try out new packaging at the holidays and see how it holds up and collect the data of what customers say about the products. I want to show off the soap color/design and see if that makes any difference for me.
> 
> I’m also going to debut a luxury line with more expensive butters and oils and see how the label appeal works out. My soap is sold by scent because I package in a cotton bag so people can’t see the soap. People like my whimsical naming of some soap (like Orange we Mint to be and Euca Lyke This). I introduce a couple of actual FOs this year that sold pretty well so I will be removing some EO blends that didn’t perform well.
> 
> I raised pricing this year and will bring it up a bit more for the holidays so I can go into the new year with the pricing intact. No one really batted an eye about the pricing. My hope is that I can raise them to a better profit because I pretty much break even every year. I can usually buy what I want for new items but to buy in better bulk would be nice.


This is my opinion - the opinion of a nobody who doesn't know your soap but if it helps you that is great. Also bear in mind that it takes an awful lot to make me buy someone else's soap, so my opinion may not be representative of a lot of people. 

I wouldn't buy a soap I couldn't see.  I really hate websites where the soap is covered by the label and they don't bother to take a photo of the finished soap without the label. It worries me that they are trying to hide something. 

I have a sample soap from each batch that I am selling that is in clear cellophane so people can see the soap. All the other soaps are wrapped in paper.  If the sample gets sold (which it frequently does) the soaps just sit there until I bring back another clear cellophane sample.  No one will buy them without seeing a sample first. 

I think you are doing really well to sell hidden soaps and think it is a really great idea to have packaging that allows you to see the soap or some other system.


----------



## LilyJo (Aug 12, 2019)

I think it depends on whether your soap has a design or not and if you are selling online or in person - there are loads of big companies who dont show the soap but rely purely on smell or shape.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 12, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I wouldn't buy a soap I couldn't see.  I really hate websites where the soap is covered by the label and they don't bother to take a photo of the finished soap without the label. It worries me that they are trying to hide something.
> 
> I have a sample soap from each batch that I am selling that is in clear cellophane so people can see the soap. All the other soaps are wrapped in paper.  If the sample gets sold (which it frequently does) the soaps just sit there until I bring back another clear cellophane sample.  No one will buy them without seeing a sample first.
> 
> I think you are doing really well to sell hidden soaps and think it is a really great idea to have packaging that allows you to see the soap or some other system.



My professional field is in marketing and branding and I’m slightly obsessed with packaging. Over the last few years I’ve honed my packaging and labeling based on customer observations. I’ve researched a lot of successful and desirable products and packaging is usually what stands out first. Many store bought brands never show what their items look like in the store/on shelf. I actually started setting out samples this past year but have yet to notice increase in sales.

The first couple years we used shrink wrap so that people could see the soap and not many people ever said anything about what the soap looked like. It was mostly about the labels. People pick up the soap to read the label and then almost always go to smell it. The ick factor to me was people would put their noses almost or touching the soap directly.

And then I found out my friends would actually buy my soap for decoration instead of use lol at least they bought it. I thought about how could I make my soap more apt to be used instead of used for decor.

I can’t really stand naked soap. I don’t buy soap from other vendors if they use a lot of plastic in their product line-up. I’m an avid label reader for ingredients. I’m not impressed by colorants or a lot of pretty soap. I like quality ingredients, scents and wholesome packaging. It takes a lot for me to buy another’s soaps other than for novelty.


----------



## Marilyn Norgart (Aug 12, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I will leave all the planning to all you good people. I am retired I Wing It!



I still think we need a love button!!


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 12, 2019)

SideDoorSoaps said:


> My professional field is in marketing and branding and I’m slightly obsessed with packaging. Over the last few years I’ve honed my packaging and labeling based on customer observations. I’ve researched a lot of successful and desirable products and packaging is usually what stands out first. Many store bought brands never show what their items look like in the store/on shelf. I actually started setting out samples this past year but have yet to notice increase in sales.
> 
> The first couple years we used shrink wrap so that people could see the soap and not many people ever said anything about what the soap looked like. It was mostly about the labels. People pick up the soap to read the label and then almost always go to smell it. The ick factor to me was people would put their noses almost or touching the soap directly.
> 
> ...


That sounds similar to my personal preferences.  I can't stand the thought of naked soap and I don't touch my soap with my hands, ever.   I don't want to buy soap with stearic spots, glycerine rivers, partial gel or DOS but I don't know how fussy other people are.

I only have natural colours so all my soap is very subtle. I am into the ingredients too with no "chemical" additives but I am not sure the people here even read the label.  I think they go more by the look of the soap and the paper (Aust made).  I only use wood fibre cellophane and paper tape. The only reason I make soap is because I can't buy what I want for me - and a few others want it too, it seems. 

I have to tell my friends there is lots more soap where that came from!

It certainly is very confusing to work out what people want and what they care about. I hope your new system works really well.


----------



## Primrose (Aug 12, 2019)

Aw whats wrong with the poor glycerine rivers?


----------



## Dawni (Aug 13, 2019)

Hugs for @shunt2011 and @Primrose... Can't say I know what it's like to be in the middle of that, but I know you got this. You're a woman after all 

I plan to start selling by 2020. If I can get things set up, before Christmas is even better. Planning but no concrete plans yet lol just making the decision to get back some of my costs, making lists of to dos and to haves.

I've already sold, unofficially, to relatives and friends, within the last month.. My mom's friends are great customers coz they apparently see the changes in her skin and they want in on the "secret" haha

I currently have three recipes that I've made over n over throughout the past year, and that have gotten good reviews with the above mentioned people, and seem to be performing well in terms of hardness, longevity, color fading, not sweating and no DOS close to a year. The soaps I post here are mostly experiments that will not be sold anytime soon.

I'm going to be picking everyone's brains out soon... Will be needing advice, and have questions I haven't found answers to in previous threads.


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 13, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Hugs to you
> 
> It is almost three weeks since my husband moved out saying he needed time to figure out if he still wanted to be with me. And two weeks since he said he didn't.
> 
> I've already taken over the lounge room with soaping. Now I can do it while watching tv instead of out in the shed. Apart from that I'm a sorry mess. One step forward five steps back seems the norm. I can't sleep so soaping should be productive anyway



I'm so sorry Primrose.   I'm the one who initiated the divorce on my end but he's still in our house until he receives his settlement.   Sending you hugs...it's so difficult. Message me if you need to talk.  I'm still not sleeping well either.   Nap when or if you can.  Take care of yourself.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 13, 2019)

amd said:


> Or who doesn't plan and how do you manage "winging it"?


Because this is such a part-time thing for me, and I only do the 4 shows a year, I'm one who "wings it" so to speak. I mean, I do some planning, but it's certainly not elaborate. I crunch my numbers and make sure the little I do, is profitable, and I try to estimate how much I will sell during those 4 shows so I'm not "eating" product, or have a ton left over, but other than that, not much else goes into it. 

Every year, in the past 6-7 years, the limited planning has served me well. I rarely come home with more than a case or so of soaps, very few candles, and other sundries.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 13, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Aw whats wrong with the poor glycerine rivers?


Umm, nothing!! LOL 
I will sometimes purposely design a soap specifically to have glycerine rivers. If people don't want them, no worries, more for me. However, not once EVER have I had a customer question or even wonder about the rivers, ever. Stearic spots, yes, but never have they turned their nose up at the rivers. LOL 
I view them the same as I view wet spots in candles. Just a natural part of the process and aesthetic only.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 13, 2019)

I think Stearic spots make it Handmade   ok ok, I don't care because mine are Rustic and I like a few in there,


This year I am writing down on a NOTEPAD the Fairs/FM that I like so I can sign up for next year and not lose it saved on my Puter.


----------



## amd (Aug 13, 2019)

penelopejane said:


> I don't want to buy soap with stearic spots, glycerine rivers, partial gel or DOS but I don't know how fussy other people are.


Oh my! Please don't look at my soaps - I almost always have some kind of stearic spots (seemed to be switching from lard to tallow that got me), I adore glycerin rivers, partial gel happens... but of course, nothing with DOS gets sold. I have one bar that I noticed on Saturday that had developed it (the other bars from the same batch are fine), so I pulled it out, debated briefly if I should throw it into my personal immediate use pile and then decided to bin it right then and there. The only thing I ever worry about is DOS when selling (or buying for that matter). Pristine soap is high expectation for something that is going to be used until gone. 

@Primrose so sorry to hear this! Please take care of yourself.

I've added show setup to my list of things to do for 2020. I was looking through my show setup notes from years past and stumbled across my original plans for booth tables (hubby had drawn it up for me in 3D modeling), showed it to my husband and asked him if he remembered why I had nixed that original idea... he shrugged and said "I have no idea, but I have always thought you should stick with that one. It looks good, it's easy to haul and setup, and best of all it's cheap to build. I think you could easily go back to this with the branding you've done, keep a couple of the display pieces you've added this year and have a really nice booth." I'm completely amused that after changing my booth setup 5 times over 4 years, I'm going back to my original idea... :facepalm:

Another question that I have is how to plan for growth? Do you figure that in to the overall plan, or do you plan what you know you can sell and then if you need to make more to sell you plan when the time comes?


----------



## scard (Aug 13, 2019)

I'm thinking about starting an Etsy shop, I know the competition is killer, but I'm not big on the social media, youtube thing. I would just like to eventually earn a bit to feed my various hobbies, we'll see? 
Shunt & Primrose I'm sorry you are going through this, I can relate. Whether you want it or not, it's no picnic.


----------



## amd (Aug 13, 2019)

scard said:


> I'm thinking about starting an Etsy shop, I know the competition is killer, but I'm not big on the social media, youtube thing.


There are a lot of Big Names leaving Etsy because of all the fees and the new algorithm they put into place for US sellers. Basically if you don't offer free shipping it's harder for shoppers to find you. I charge $6.75 per bar on Etsy, once I get done with shipping and their fees I get paid $1.66 per bar. I tried a few different prices to offset shipping, and anything over $7 doesn't sell. Not that I mean to discourage you from selling on Etsy, I just want to share my recent experiences since the change in their algorithm and the fees that you pay in a real dollar and cents kind of way. So for me selling a 4oz bar of soap isn't making me money there. Now if you have more specialized/decorative soaps  and a different pricing/shipping scheme you may find it to be a better experience. I will be allowing my current listings to expire (Oh, wait, even that changed, so now I have to watch the dates and manually remove them myself because they auto renew) and looking into Amazon handmade. Most of my regular customers from Etsy have moved over to my website so I'm not worried about losing that business.

Which reminds me... I should add "research Amazon handmade" to my list of 2020 things to do... Why does this list keep growing?


----------



## amd (Aug 13, 2019)

Oh, and I meant to update you on the local VA here. Turns out she only works for Mary Kay consultants.


----------



## jcandleattic (Aug 13, 2019)

amd said:


> anything over $7 doesn't sell.


This is why I don't understand how some sell a single nothing special bar of soap for $12+ EACH on Etsy. I"m not knocking it, if they can get it, great for them. I would never be able too.


----------



## Nanette (Aug 13, 2019)

Good for you! Have fun!


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (Aug 13, 2019)

amd said:


> Another question that I have is how to plan for growth? Do you figure that in to the overall plan, or do you plan what you know you can sell and then if you need to make more to sell you plan when the time comes?



I plan overall for a percentage for more each year like say 10-15% increase from the last year and then spread it around to all the products I carry. Then as the year goes on, I can see where I may need to make up for more sales in either products or shows.


----------



## srenee (Aug 14, 2019)

amd said:


> Piggybacking on this older thread:
> https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/what-have-you-done-for-your-business-lately.70480/
> 
> I'm curious what/if anyone has started planning for 2020 for their business.
> ...


----------



## scard (Aug 14, 2019)

amd said:


> There are a lot of Big Names leaving Etsy because of all the fees and the new algorithm they put into place for US sellers. Basically if you don't offer free shipping it's harder for shoppers to find you. I charge $6.75 per bar on Etsy, once I get done with shipping and their fees I get paid $1.66 per bar. I tried a few different prices to offset shipping, and anything over $7 doesn't sell. Not that I mean to discourage you from selling on Etsy, I just want to share my recent experiences since the change in their algorithm and the fees that you pay in a real dollar and cents kind of way. So for me selling a 4oz bar of soap isn't making me money there. Now if you have more specialized/decorative soaps  and a different pricing/shipping scheme you may find it to be a better experience. I will be allowing my current listings to expire (Oh, wait, even that changed, so now I have to watch the dates and manually remove them myself because they auto renew) and looking into Amazon handmade. Most of my regular customers from Etsy have moved over to my website so I'm not worried about losing that business.
> 
> Which reminds me... I should add "research Amazon handmade" to my list of 2020 things to do... Why does this list keep growing?



Wow not very profitable is it? Maybe I'll have to rethink this. I live on a pretty busy route when there's no construction going on, I could open a home shop or maybe do consignment. I just don't think I could do all day craft fairs.


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 14, 2019)

DON'T DO AMAZON !!!  you have to know that anyone can say they didn't get the package or send it back and you are on the hook for that.  No matter what you put in your listing on there


----------



## amd (Aug 14, 2019)

@Lin19687 isn't that a risk from any online platform?


----------



## Lin19687 (Aug 14, 2019)

amd said:


> @Lin19687 isn't that a risk from any online platform?


I guess but I don't do any other then my own website, no returns.
I sat and read a ton of post form a forum on Amazon about selling all sorts of things.  But all the 'HomeMade" people had huge complaints about people that go to Amazon just to scam them.  Not worth it in my eyes nor those that said no way


----------



## shunt2011 (Aug 14, 2019)

I looked into Amazon and decided against it.  Most of my customers either contact me via email or through my website.


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 15, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Aw whats wrong with the poor glycerine rivers?


I don't like them because I cure my soaps for a while and I find glycerine rivers cure at a different rate to the surrounding soap and it turns out weirdly.

My soaps are definitely not perfect.  I know I am too fussy and too much of a perfectionist.  I am trying to embrace artistic/homemade but I haven't mastered it yet.    But it is pretty easy to radically reduce stearic spots in soap and I wouldn't sell partial gelled soap because it doesn't cure evenly.


----------



## srenee (Sep 10, 2019)

I have a lot of planning to do. We lost everything to Hurricane Florence last year. Our home and business. So this year we are still living in an RV and trying to get our home together. But on the business side next week I have a work Barn being delivered that will be my new studio. Because the basement where I used to make my products no longer is workable since it floods. And it would cost too much to repair. I do have stainless tables and sinks and so forth but still need to get equipment. Next on my list is to organize my bookkeeping a lot better. Yesterday I open a new business account since using my credit union account no longer works. As they are a non-profit bank. And I've been using it for over 10 years. But my goals for this year is to upscale and sail on a larger scale. Next would be to organize my website and brand better. I have a lot that I want to accomplish this year. Whether I get to it all or not is anyone's guess but I will make a good attempt at it anyway. I have noticed that everyone is jumping on the business coaching bandwagon. I'm a try to find one that can help without paying an arm and a leg.


----------

